# ceiling tile replacement around sprinkler head



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

LanterDan said:


> I was replacing some water damaged ceiling tiles at my church the other day, and can not figure out how to replace one with a sprinkler head coming through it. I assumed the escutcheon would some how pop off the sprinkler and I could replace the tile, and pop it back on. From looking at it it seems the only way to remove the escutcheon would be to unthread the sprinkler head (which I obviously won’t do). Is there some trick here? I’m feeling really stupid right now.
> 
> Since I know someone will ask: the water damage came from the roof leak that has been fixed. The sprinkler system isn’t leaking.


 I would cut the old tile away and then cut the new tile with a hole large enough to allow the sprinkler head to go through. 
Leaving the old escutcheon in place, I make or secure a new, split escutcheon to close up the gap.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The escutcheon is either held in place by friction or is threaded onto the outside of the sprinkler head. Try turning it to unthread. If it doesn't come off, pull straight down. Cut the old tile away and you will probably be able to see if it has threads.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Most just pull off but do fit snugly. Might need a little force to get it loose. As suggested above, cut the old tile out of your way first to make sure. Not likely it threads on though nor necessary to remove the whole head.....


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

A word of caution here, from an experienced sprinkler installer/repairman. Since you mentioned "escutcheon" I'm picturing that the sprinkler head is not actually hanging below the ceiling tile. Does the sprinkler head have a decorative cover on it so that when viewed from floor level it appears as a disc, probably about 3" diameter? IF SO, do not try to remove this decorative medallion. It is designed to melt at a slightly lower temp, and drops away, than the temp which sets the sprinkler head off. Does the sprinkler head sit into a recessed metal "can" with the bottom of the can being level with the ceiling tile? Don't bother that one either. Both of these types are made either to the sprinkler head or the down-pipe for the sprinkler head. I'm sure you can imagine what happens when you accidentally twist a sprinkler head so as to allow it to pop-off. You will get very wet, very quick. Please give this set-up another look and maybe call in a sprinkler system repair guy/gal. Good Luck, David


----------

